# Best Game for Nuzlocke Run



## chibbselect (Mar 19, 2016)

After watching TeamFourStar play Leaf Green with Nuzlocke rules, I'm suddenly motivated to experience the horrible pain of watching my team die for myself. 

Now then. What edition would make for a good Nuzlocke run? (or does it matter)

Some stuff to keep in mind:
-I don't even know what gameplay factors would constitute 'a good Nuzlock run,' but I guess I'm looking for a good challenge--not something that's just impossible.

-I'd kind of prefer one of the newer games (X/Y or OR/AS) because I haven't played a pokemon game since Pearl and new content/perdy grafix sound nice, but feel free to recommend any pokemon game.

-...except HS/SS. I _want_ to play one of those, but they cost a fuck of a lot and I don't want to pay $70 for a used edition "that has all the shinys"...

-This will probably just be a doomed run to the elite four, so I'm not interested in extraneous stuff like competitive play or post-game content.


----------



## Island (Mar 19, 2016)

XY and ORAS are good for Nuzlocke because you can Wonderlocke.

Instead of traditional Nuzlocke where you catch the first Pok?mon you encounter, you catch the first Pok?mon you encounter and Wonder Trade it.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 19, 2016)

Ruby and Sapphire are the games nuzlocke was made for, probably the best place to start a nuzlocke run. If not, you should at least read the original nuzlocke comic, its hilarious.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 19, 2016)

RSE, mainly because Blaziken also can solo 2 out of the Elite Four and potentially the champion


----------



## lacey (Apr 6, 2016)

Pokken Tournament.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 7, 2016)

HGSS was fun for me, walking pokemon makes it so you're more attached to your pokemon when they die so that adds to the drama.


----------

